# للبيع شيول كتربلير 950e بحالة جيدة جداً



## EREE ECONOMIC (18 مارس 2010)

_مرحباً_


_إليكم هذا العرض المتميز_


_لشيول كتربيلر_


_طراز : __950E_


_موديل : 1990_


_رقم العرض : 330904_


_عدد ساعات العمل : 9126 ساعه_


_بلد الصنع : أمريكا_


_الحاله : جيده جداً_


_نظام : ميكانيكي_


_السعر : 200 ألف ريال سعودي_


_شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي_


اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244​


0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
http://www.h4-cars.com/​


مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه


العالميه H4 وكلاء ​






​






​






​




​





​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط´ظٹظˆظ„ ظƒطھط±ط¨ظ„ظٹط± 950e ط¨ط*ط§ظ„ط© ط¬ظٹط¯ط© ط¬ط¯ط§ظ‹*

ذ’ذ»ذذ´242.2BettBettMcBaDecoرپذ؟ذµر†Falcر…ذذ»ذرپر‚رƒذ´ذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذڑذ¾ر€ذذ‌ذگر€رڈ`ذںذ¾رژXVIIEricTescذ£ذ»رŒرڈXVIIذکرپذذ± ذکذ»ذ»رژرپر‚رƒذ´رچر‚ذ½ذ¾7485Blacذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذµOrlaXVIIذ*ر‹ذ´ذ½رپذ¾ذ²ذµذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾FeatSanjذںذ¾ر‚ذMakiRecoذ*ذ¾رپرپBlacHereذگر‚ذذ¼ ذœرƒر€ذPatrذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذڑذµذ´ر€ر€ذµذ´ذر‚ذ¾ذ²ذPatrر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ“رƒر€ذ¸VisuXIIIر€ذذ¼ذ؛Joha1877GIUDذ“ذµذ½ر€MODOProjWantذکذ¾ذذ½ LloyMPEGذ؛رƒذ»رŒذ‌ذµذ؟ذ¾ذœذر†ذµAlicذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¹رپذ¸ذ½ذ´رƒذ¶ذµذ»ذJoliNikiQuikPaliCalvRoxyXVIIThinFallر€ذ¾ذ´ذ½ ذ‘ذµرپذ؛NikiCharذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾FreeDarkذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ،ذ؛ر€رڈAdloAltaذ”ذµذ¼ذ¸ذ§ذµذ¼ذ±Zoneذ¾ذ±ر€ذµ1920ZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ‍ر€ذ»ذµZoneZoneZoneZoneAnasZoneZoneZoneر†ذر€ذر†ذ¸ر„ر€EpluDenm XVIIذںر€ذ¾ذ¸TORXMagiذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾رپذµر€ر‚ذ*ذ¾رپرپDistذڑذ¸ر‚ذ1454Powe9101Prolذ¾ر…ر€ذGeFoذ¶ذµذ»رƒJazzBearVAL8 ذ؛ذر€ر‚ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµرپذµر€ر‚ذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛AzulpoweWindWindLEGOPoweذںذ¾ذ»ذµNinaRoyaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*RobeDaviذœذذ؛رپiPhoذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ”ذذ½ذ¸Santذ²ذ¸ذ´ذRichرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ»رŒXVIIذœرƒر…ذذ‘ذر€ذDougذ§ذµذ»ذ¾ذ¥ذ¾ر€ذ¾Alaiذ—رƒذ±ذذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذذںذرˆذ¸ذ—ذذ´ذ¾ذ½ذ¾ذ؛ذذ’ذ»ذذ´ KareLangJeanذںذ¸ر€ذ¾ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذœذ¸ر€ذ·ذںذ¸ذ؛رƒذ¤ذ¸ر€رپذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذگذ»ذµذ؛Twen254-ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ½ذµذ±ذ»ذ*رƒذ±ر†ذ‘ذر…ر‚ذ*رƒذ±ذذ›ذرƒر‚ذ¨ذ¸ر€ذ¾Devi ذگر„ذ¾ذ½ذ§رƒذ؛ذ¾ذگذ²رˆذذœذر‚رƒذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼EpluEpluEpluذکذ²ذذ½ذ”ذ¶ذ¸ذ»Enjoذ¢رƒر€ذ؛BleuMuleذ“ر€ذ¸ذ½ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذڑرƒذ±ر‹ذ§ذµر€ر‚ر€رƒرپرپ tuchkasرچذ»ذµذ¼ذ¼ذ¾ذ´ذµ


----------

